# Pics of my redecorated tanks!



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well yesterday I got to take a trip to the pet store and I bought all the plants that I needed to redecorate my rather sparse tanks :-D. Well, they're not sparse anymore and all my bettas have loved investigating their new decorations! All I have left to do is switch out the sand for the dark gravel that I bought for Edelweiss' side of the 15 gallon.

So I thought I'd share my new pics. It took me so long to get everything right .

Prof. Lupin's 5.5 gal
View attachment 3316


Victor & Edelweiss' 15 gal 
View attachment 3317


Victor's side
View attachment 3318


Edelweiss' side
View attachment 3319


Cassanova's 10 gal
View attachment 3320


The overseer  Who, BTW does NOT want me to fill that section of the shelving unit!
View attachment 3321


Hope you like! Oh, and a funny thing to add- once I was done redecorating my 11 year old brother was actually looking on the forum with me and asked me when I was getting another betta! He wants to pick it out lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks! Your cat is beautiful, too!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Nice tanks. Love the pic of the cat, lol.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice tanks Kim your cat is adorable ;]!!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the overseer. XD
And I really love what you did with your tanks.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful tanks! Very nicely done


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm loving the look of little ceramic flower pots as caves- if i didn't already have my little lantern I'd consider it myself. Maybe if I get another tank after I eventually move. Also- kitty! I miss having cats- I had to give mine up when I got divorced.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Love your tanks. Especially love the cat!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice tanks


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Great looking tanks! Kitty is cute too. I have two kitties.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful tanks!!! hahah, I think your brother is going to become addicted too. :-D I love your cat. What is his/her name?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very adorable cat! Nice tanks, I love how you placed your plants in each tank. Your bettas must love it!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

cute kitty love the new decorations =D


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

doggyhog said:


> Beautiful tanks!!! hahah, I think your brother is going to become addicted too. :-D I love your cat. What is his/her name?


He's named Ricky. Our other cat who we got at the same time is named Lucy and my mom named him Ricky because she used to like watching "I Love Lucy" as a kid. It's funny because Ricky is a tuxedo cat and lucy is partly orange in color...plus they act like a couple. They sleep with their paws intertwined and their heads leaned together...then they clean eachother.

I can only hope that my brother becomes addicted to bettas too! He already collects other stuff...why not bettas! I'd be nice to have someone else who shares my obsession and doesn't think I'm crazy .


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

You're not crazy! Nor are we  
I love your tanks. Your fishies must be very happy. And the cat is gorgeous. I miss having cats too- maybe soon at the rate we're going with the fish lol.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty tanks. LOL over your comment about the overseer  Kitty does not look amused.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess everyone has their own little obsessions, so what if mine is bettas! I always tell my parents "would you rather that I be doing what other teenagers do...." I think that puts the bettas into perspective 

The funny thing is that my cats are totally uninterested in my fish. They like to watch me tinker with my tanks, but they never watch the fish themselves. Ricky is deffinitely more interested in his new little cubby by the window... he's in there every day!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I had kids, I'd much rather that they have a nice hobby like fish keeping than have them "be doing what other teenagers do. "


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

those are really pretty!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, I waited 2 weeks and now I've finished swapping the sand for gravel :-D. Here's Edelweiss' side with the new gravel. The rest of the tank is still the same. I like it because she stands out more now...before she used to just blend into the sand.

View attachment 3500


Full tank shot
View attachment 3501


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

looks cute!


----------

